# Sourcing V60 papers



## garethuk (May 2, 2019)

Hi All,

I was watching the James Hoffman video on V60 filter papers...






I currently have the 3rd ones that he mentions (Netherlands), I was interested in trying the 2nd ones (loose plastic wrapping). Does anyone know anywhere online I can buy these from?

Thank you.

Gareth


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Amazon has them









https://www.amazon.co.uk/s?k=v+60+filter&ref=nb_sb_noss_2


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

https://www.hario.co.uk/collections/coffee-brew-v60-filter-papers


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

You can get the 40 boxed Japanese 02 papers from Ocado now.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

I've not used the boxed ones, how do they compare to the loosely bagged ones (I originally had the Dutch made ones but found they drained really slowly...)?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Jon_Foster said:


> I've not used the boxed ones, how do they compare to the loosely bagged ones (I originally had the Dutch made ones but found they drained really slowly...)?


Similar, it's only the Dutch ones I think are significantly slower draining.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

MWJB said:


> Similar, it's only the Dutch ones I think are significantly slower draining.


Good to know, thank you


----------



## Power Freak (Dec 14, 2018)

To add more confusion:

The loosely plastic wrapped filters from the 2nd Japanese factory originally had a different formulation and were as bad/worse than the dutch filters for slow draining. At this stage they should be all sold out but I bought off amazon last year and ended up with a pack of these... You'll know instantly as the drain will be unbelievably slow, even with just water and no coffee grinds.

(Or they supplied counterfeit papers, I don't know if that's a thing - the package didn't scream fake to me)



Jon_Foster said:


> I've not used the boxed ones, how do they compare to the loosely bagged ones (I originally had the Dutch made ones but found they drained really slowly...)?


No real difference as far as I can tell, they feel a bit different to the touch (boxed feel a bit smoother) and they don't have the convenience tab to open them.. But in the cup I don't think anybody would be able to taste a difference consistently.


----------



## garethuk (May 2, 2019)

that's brilliant thank you.


----------



## Zephyp (Mar 1, 2017)

I've been using tabbed for a while now and found some JP non-tabbed I had laying around. Been brewing some naturals from Ethiopia and wasn't too happy with the brews, but didn't try to adjust anything. Then I tried a tabbed filter and got a noticeably better cup. Brew time was a little bit longer, as expected.

I currently got a pretty small sample size, but I think you can find differences.


----------



## garethuk (May 2, 2019)

I've since been using the tabbed (Netherlands) ones with a coarser grind and find they work really well, very clear cup.

I think I prefer them to the boxed (40s) that are said to have the fastest flow rate.


----------



## blackbeard (Feb 28, 2020)

I've used both ones from Japan and find theres no easily discernible difference. As mentioned above the Dutch ones drain much slower


----------



## garethuk (May 2, 2019)

Yes, i've settled on the 2nd ones the loose pack, they seem to work well for me and I can source them locally so that's always nice.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

minor bump

Anyone else noticed that the V60 papers (white) only seem to be available from Japan/import on Amazon at the moment with about an extra £4.50 P+P


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If you're looking for 01 filter papers - check out Rave

https://ravecoffee.co.uk/products/unbleached-paper-filters-for-hario-v60-01-100-sheets

but if you're looking for 02 filter papers, Amazon are showing availability with Prime delivery.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

https://clumsygoat.co.uk/collections/filter-papers

loads there too


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Yeah, I see some roasters have them but normally get from Amazon as I have Prime and need not pay delivery. 01 is the ones I am looking for.


----------



## QueenOfCaffine (Dec 29, 2020)

I switched from the Dutch ones to Japanese in the bag and it's really improved the bre for me, ordered 3 x 100 from Amazon and fulfilled by Pact, no issues on draining.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hario-V60-Size-02-VCF-02-100W/dp/B00W9XANYY/ref=sr_1_10?dchild=1&keywords=v60+filter&qid=1610110915&quartzVehicle=120-1607&replacementKeywords=filter&sr=8-10&tag=cfukweb-21


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

coffeehit sell many versions

https://coffeehit.co.uk/collections/coffee-brewing-filter-papers


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

QueenOfCaffine said:


> I switched from the Dutch ones to Japanese in the bag and it's really improved the bre for me, ordered 3 x 100 from Amazon and fulfilled by Pact, no issues on draining.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hario-V60-Size-02-VCF-02-100W/dp/B00W9XANYY/ref=sr_1_10?dchild=1&keywords=v60+filter&qid=1610110915&quartzVehicle=120-1607&replacementKeywords=filter&sr=8-10&tag=cfukweb-21


 These are size 02 thank, I have a couple of those if needed as emergency back ups.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

matted said:


> coffeehit sell many versions
> 
> https://coffeehit.co.uk/collections/coffee-brewing-filter-papers


 Yeah, I can get them from a few places but was looking at Amazon as I have already paid the P+P via Prime - cheers anyway.


----------



## QueenOfCaffine (Dec 29, 2020)

Hairy_Hogg said:


> These are size 02 thank, I have a couple of those if needed as emergency back ups.


 Pact have the brown size 1 in stock if that helps?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hario-VCF-01-100M-1-Piece-Dripper-Misarashi/dp/B001TM6XWW?ref_=ast_sto_dp


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

QueenOfCaffine said:


> Pact have the brown size 1 in stock if that helps?
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hario-VCF-01-100M-1-Piece-Dripper-Misarashi/dp/B001TM6XWW?ref_=ast_sto_dp


 As do Amazon, never got on with the Misarashi. Thanks though


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I ordered through Pact like I always do. 3 pack £15


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Jony said:


> I ordered through Pact like I always do. 3 pack £15


They have none of the bleached only the brown papers on their site and only a double not a triple


----------



## Karka (Dec 20, 2020)

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Jony said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered through Pact like I always do. 3 pack £15
> ...


 Is there much difference between the brown and the bleached papers? I got some brown ones from Rave.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Karka said:


> Is there much difference between the brown and the bleached papers? I got some brown ones from Rave.


Taste in the cup is the main difference


----------



## Karka (Dec 20, 2020)

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Karka said:
> 
> 
> > Is there much difference between the brown and the bleached papers? I got some brown ones from Rave.
> ...


 Yeah so that's what I was asking, what is the difference in taste that you would notice. Good and bad for both or just a personal preference?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Jony said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered through Pact like I always do. 3 pack £15
> ...


 Amazon £14.79 delivery Thursday. Like I always say.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Jony said:


> Amazon £14.79 delivery Thursday. Like I always say.


As per the picture, size 02


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Maybe so but my results are way better than 02 size try it if not cool.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Jony said:


> Maybe so but my results are way better than 02 size try it if not cool.


Yeah, but was looking for some 1's as per the ask.

Have a couple of unopened packets of 2's if I need them (or if I am making coffee for guests)

Anyways, all sorted now. Being LSOL man means I have quite a few contacts in my WhatsApp


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

Karka said:


> Yeah so that's what I was asking, what is the difference in taste that you would notice. Good and bad for both or just a personal preference?


 Literally the taste of paper from the brown ones.


----------

